# Ordering online from B&H



## KmH (Feb 3, 2010)

I just don't know what to do.

I placed an online order last night just before I called it a night.

When I checked my email this morning they had confirmed receipt of my order shortly after I placed it.

So far so good.

I just checked my email again, and they shipped the order this morning right after I left the house for the day, and I'll have it Monday by UPS ground.

With efficiency like that, it's just really hard for me to justify ordering online from anyone else!

Their prices are also very competitive and by giving us NAPP members free shipping few others can garner much of my attention.

*B&H Photo Video Rocks!  **:thumbup:* **


----------



## kundalini (Feb 3, 2010)

I get the same treatment from both B&H and Adorama. I just ordered a lens from Adorama on Monday afternoon and it arrived at 12:00 today..... mind you, I did pay the additional $6 for 3 day service, a whopping 0.003% extra charge for the price of the lens.


----------



## CW Jones (Feb 3, 2010)

I love being so close to both places... I can use their standard shipping of 7 days or whatever and every time I have had it within 2 days! They are both great and I will be taking a trip up there on the 13th this month so I can see the actual stores!


----------



## terri (Feb 3, 2010)

Yep - B&H really are outstanding, it's wonderful to deal with them.    Have not had a bad experience yet.

That said, I also love Freestyle, since they cater more to film/alternative geeks like me :mrgreen: and the service/quality is on par with B&H.    

I've no issues with Adorama, just frequent Freestyle and B&H more.   

We're lucky to have so many top notch companies out there!


----------



## indeedies (Feb 3, 2010)

I've just used B&H as well.  Ordered my D90 and Sigma 70-200 2.8 on Monday and it will be here tomorrow!  I really couldn't find a price anywhere else either.  Adorma was the same on the D90 but didn't even have the lens in stock.  I'll be using B&H for future purchases.


----------



## HelenOster (Feb 4, 2010)

kundalini said:


> I get the same treatment from both B&H and Adorama. I just ordered a lens from Adorama on Monday afternoon and it arrived at 12:00 today..... mind you, I did pay the additional $6 for 3 day service, a whopping 0.003% extra charge for the price of the lens.


 
Delighted to hear it!

But don't forget, if you ever need after-sales support, [or we mess up!], you are most welcome to email me directly.

*Helen Oster
Adorama Camera Customer Service Ambassador*
http://helenoster.blogspot.com


helen.oster@adoramacamera.com
www.adorama.com


----------



## henryp (Feb 4, 2010)

KmH said:


> Their prices are also very competitive and by giving us NAPP members free shipping few others can garner much of my attention.
> 
> *B&H Photo Video Rocks!  **:thumbup:* **



Thank you. Very gratifying.


----------



## photograham (Feb 5, 2010)

They are both top notch


----------



## IgsEMT (Feb 5, 2010)

> I just don't know what to do.


For few seconds, I thought it was something bad.
glad you'll have your item and will be enjoying it


----------



## ej. (Feb 6, 2010)

My only big online purchase so far has been from B&H, and they definitely lived up to their reputation for fast shipping and excellent service.  Not only that, the equipment I bought turned out to be cheaper (including shipping, duties, taxes, and EVERYTHING) than buying it from a local bricks-and-mortar store.  So they win on price as well.

Nothing but good things to say from here.


----------



## jennyjen (Feb 6, 2010)

i usually only buy off amazon. but ill take a look at that.


----------



## SoonerBJJ (Feb 6, 2010)

It seems like I'm ordering something from B&H at least once a week.  Can't say enough about the service.

Also had good luck with KEH and Freestyle.  Each has their place.  I try to spread the love around a little.


----------



## KmH (Feb 6, 2010)

IgsEMT said:


> > I just don't know what to do.
> 
> 
> For few seconds, I thought it was something bad.
> glad you'll have your item and will be enjoying it


Gotcha!



SoonerBJJ said:


> It seems like I'm ordering something from B&H at least once a week. Can't say enough about the service.
> 
> Also had good luck with KEH and Freestyle. Each has their place. I try to spread the love around a little.


I order frequently too and getting free regular shipping every time because of my NAPP membership is gravy, particularly when I order 9 foot rolls of seamless paper or more bags of lead weights to anchor grip.

I figured out that just in free regular B&H shipping, in 12 months I save about 4 times what the NAPP membership costs me. That doesn't count all the other discounts I use from car rentals, to lens rentals, to computer hardware, to software, to Mpix, to backdrop rentals..............

I have a NAPP referral link down in my siggy &#8595;&#8595;&#8595;&#8595;&#8595;&#8595; if anyone were to decide they would like to have a NAPP membership of their own. :thumbup:


----------



## Shocknawe (Feb 6, 2010)

I've spent about the amount a decent used car would cost at B&H and have had nothing but good experiences with them. Top notch.


----------



## PushingTin (Feb 7, 2010)

I ordered a 70-200 VR from adorama from their used store and had it shipped to South Africa. 

It was in "D" or "demo" condition yet it arrived faulty. I dont know what there procedures are for checking out second hand equipment before shipping but it was really dissapointing for me.

Having said that, once I contacted them, I sent the lens back (cost quite a bit to send back unfortunately for me) but I asked to pay in a little more and get a new lens instead. They had no problem, in fact were very good about the whole exchange. So I give a big thumbs up to their after sales support but obviously wished they had just checked the lens in the first place!

I have also ordered many new items from Adorama with nothing other than great service! Even to South Africa the items arrive quickly.

B&H also has a big thumbs up, I will order from either store depending on who has the stock and who is cheaper. Both stores highly recommended.

I now use KEH for second hand equipment though unless one of the other stores has something that KEH doesnt.

Its good to see Adorama and B&H representitives browsing this site. Well done to both :thumbup:


----------

